# which plants?



## SUE MERCER (29 Jul 2013)

Ive got a 60x30x35 tank with low lighting, aqua soil and sand. I'm ready to order plants but which ones would be best please?


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2013)

Hi sue there's a good list of low tech plants in this thread 
help me choose the right plants | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## SUE MERCER (29 Jul 2013)

Hey thats great, just read it and made a list
Thank you for your help


----------

